# Hyatt MF question



## youppi (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi,
I'm looking for Hyatt MF at different resorts for II exchange points cost comparison against pure point TS brands like DRI, Marriott's trust, Sheraton Flex and Shell. All those TS exchange with II using a chart based on TDI.
So, I need the MF of some Hyatt resorts and it is not easy to find. Could you help me (post here or PM me the resort+unit size+season+MF of your Hyatt week) ? Thanks

I saw on some resale web site different MF at the same resort depending of the season. Is it possible or those MF are not correct ? 
Example:
 I saw MF at Hyatt Beach House Silver season = $1300 and Bronze season = $1145.
I saw MF at Hyatt Coconut Plantation Gold season = $1470 and Bronze season = $1300.

It looks like this (Hyatt is not shown in this picture)


----------



## sts1732 (Jul 18, 2016)

youppi said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking for Hyatt MF at different resorts for II exchange points cost comparison against pure point TS brands like DRI, Marriott's trust, Sheraton Flex and Shell. All those TS exchange with II using a chart based on TDI.
> So, I need the MF of some Hyatt resorts and it is not easy to find. Could you help me (post here or PM me the resort+unit size+season+MF of your Hyatt week) ? Thanks
> 
> ...


We own two Hyatt weeks, one in Key West, one in Arizona. The difference is totally dependent on size, location, and what season. Ours in Key West is a shade under 1600.00, week 27. The one at Pinon Pointe is every other year(odd) and just under 600.00, week 34 on the odd year, 300.00 member on even years. California is more expensive as is the ones in the mountains, unless you go in summer time. Some like Aspen are totally out of site, hard to get in. As you can see everything is dependent on location and season. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kal (Jul 18, 2016)

youppi said:


> ...I saw on some resale web site different MF at the same resort depending of the season. Is it possible or those MF are not correct ?
> Example:
> I saw MF at Hyatt Beach House Silver season = $1300 and Bronze season = $1145.
> I saw MF at Hyatt Coconut Plantation Gold season = $1470 and Bronze season = $1300.



 I would be careful on what you read.  The MF are based on the RESORT and not season.  Beach House MF due on 12/2015 were $1235 (including property tax).  My guess is that quoted MF ($1145) probably didn't include property tax.


----------



## youppi (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks. This is how it looks like


----------



## youppi (Jul 18, 2016)

More I have MF at different Hyatt better/accurate will be the excel sheet to compare exchange cost (I will upload it when it will be finished). This is how it looks like when you select your resort to have the correct number of point and MF.
So, please continue to post your MF. Thanks


----------



## Zarasa (Jul 24, 2016)

*Can you share your spreadsheet?*

youppi, that's an impressive spreadsheet! can you share it? are you trying to capture all Hyatt's or just the Florida locations that interest you?

I'm new but have learned a lot this weekend. Basically I'm now looking for the cheapest upfront cost that won't get blown out by ROFR combined with the lowest maintenance cost per point anywhere in the Hyatt system. Also I don't care about Hawaii which apparently is nearly impossible to get exchange into. 

Any pointers on where to look based on your experience and analysis so far?


----------



## youppi (Jul 24, 2016)

Zarasa said:


> youppi, that's an impressive spreadsheet! can you share it? are you trying to capture all Hyatt's or just the Florida locations that interest you?
> 
> I'm new but have learned a lot this weekend. Basically I'm now looking for the cheapest upfront cost that won't get blown out by ROFR combined with the lowest maintenance cost per point anywhere in the Hyatt system. Also I don't care about Hawaii which apparently is nearly impossible to get exchange into.
> 
> Any pointers on where to look based on your experience and analysis so far?



Yes I will post it. I'm waiting for more data but it seems that people don't want to give their mf.
No I don't look only to Florida resorts. I will enter any Hyatt if I can get the mf (the real mf and not around).
I'm not looking Hyatt to acquire a week but because Hyatt uses a point grid with II and I would like to compare it as an hybrid system to a pure points system in terms of exchange cost and also against a pure weeks system where they now needs to pay an upgrade fee. I don't do any analysis. I concentrate my efforts on acquiring data, create the spreadsheet and create a script to convert the TDI charts of different location by color recognition. Like that, I can select in the spreadsheet where I want to go and the week I want to go and see how much it will cost for a DRI, Marriott's DC, Sheraton Flex, Shell and Hyatt in $ as a points member to exchange with II.


----------



## metatnd (Jul 24, 2016)

My Coconut Point 2015 MF were $1336.52.  
Breakdown: MF - $911.72/ Reserves $190.54/ Property Tax $93.26/ HRC Dues $141.00
I own an Odd year 2 Bedroom Lockoff. I pay the HRC dues yearly and 2016 was $145.00.   Haven't received my bill for 2017 yet.


----------



## youppi (Jul 24, 2016)

I uploaded the spreadsheet here: http://tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1910060&postcount=1


----------

